# Hedgehog chew toys



## lalaith (Sep 1, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the sheer number of hedgehog themed doggy chew toys?


Go to any pet supplies website and search hedgehog. Chances are you get no hedgie supplies but plenty of hedgie-shaped chew toys!


... Silly thing to teach a dog, really... couldn't be fun for either party


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea, thatd be bad if a dog has a hedgehog toy, then u bring home a real hedgie, n dog thinks its the toy!!!!! :?


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Our dog has a hedgie chew toy.
He is very gental with the real Hedgie's they walk around him and he just watches them and sometimes licks them! :shock: 
But he has never tried to hurt them.
Although he will sit on the foot of our bed when we have one of the Hedgie's on the bed with us and chew on his hedgie and make it squeak and look back at our hedgie and then bite his again and squeak it...lol it's funny. I've told him NOT to get any bright ideas! lol


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

lol awwww!!!! that is sooooo cute<3<3<3<3   prob checkin to make sure his toy was still in his mouth n not on the bed :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

LOL cute!!!!!!!

and yep ive tried typing in hedgie and lots of dog toys come up 
a friend of myne has a hedgie and it has its own hedghog chew toy hehe : :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

The funny part is the dog has a stuffed hedghog toy and the hedgehog has a stuffed dog toy... :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL :lol:


----------

